# illuminated dance floor



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Something with fiber optics that can change color would be cool.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbup:~CS~


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't want to go to Bulgaria to buy it...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> My customer has 2 tweenaged girls and wants to install an illuminated dance floor in the game room. I have no idea where to buy this stuff, google was of not much help. Any help in system design would be much appreciated.


In the 70s that was the hip things at the clubs.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

maybe john travolta knows where to get that stuff, or the set designers from 'flash dance'?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Contact a local rental house they can tell you where to get them. We use them all the time but just rent them never purchased one


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> In the 70s that was the hip things at the clubs.



In 2014 it's the hip thing at Chuck E Cheese, true story.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/636000667/720pcs_RGB_color_led_disco_lighting.html?s=p

Chinese


----------

